# Land Grab Law - Daily Mail Scaremongering or a Genuine Problem?



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

I made the mistake of glancing at the Daily Mail website today. Is this something to be worried about:

British expats in Portugal may lose their homes due to 'land grab' law | Mail Online

Poor research or a genuine problem?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The headline and emphasis is scaremongering and very slanted, yes there is some basis but the law as article says tucked away further down
"A government spokesman claimed the policy was important for the country's environment and not a 'land grab' as has been claimed.
He said: 'The law was designed to preserve coastal, river and reservoir areas from over-development. It is within EU law.'"
There are ways an owner can prove private ownership and I believe it affects land within so many metres of tidal, river etc and with rivers they must be flowing and of a certain width, I also believe that if "your" land was affected then permission to build would be refused but you'd still retain full use via a lease.

Anybody who thinks it might apply to them should consult a lawyer


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks canoeman. Bloody DM!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The original law is Lei n.o 54/2005.
Plenty of information will come up with a Google search this is best simple? explanation I can find
Google Translate

and a comment from a legal firm
Google Translate 

as yet I don't believe it's clear cut or has been passed without further amendments


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Makes me wonder if it will increase the sale of houses pre-1951 and completely stop the sale of houses post 1951.

I can understand it what they are trying to do to excess - but surely the process of buying should have made sure that the paperwork meant it was already on private land?

Definitely check with the lawyer who did the purchase for clarification - they do say that lawyers have the most work in Portugal ....


----------

